# Misc. fish pics taken with my iPhone



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I realized that I have quite a few photos of fish taken with my iPhone, so I thought that I'd share some of them on here ...

My multies








My betta that died last winter








My Razorback Musk Turtle








Goldfish tank inside sushi restaurant at Caesars Palace Las Vegas








Sign below goldfish tank in sushi restaurant


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My Super red Severum male that I sold








Cool looking lobster at IPU








My cat Thunder thinking that fish look tasty








My crowntail betta that I bought at Fantasy Aquatics








My little girl kissing 'Francis the Fahaka' at The Wet Spot (in Oregon)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pix. I especially like the one of the tortoise walking on the side of the tank lol


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

You have nice taste in bettas, that crown tail, from what I can see looks insane, and your previous one (RIP) was very beautiful, he looked well taken care of.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Nice pix. I especially like the one of the tortoise walking on the side of the tank lol


Thanks John! That's actually a turtle. I liked how she was giving that, "you looking at me!?" look.



Durogity said:


> You have nice taste in bettas, that crown tail, from what I can see looks insane, and your previous one (RIP) was very beautiful, he looked well taken care of.


Thanks . At one time I had 11 male bettas and over 20 females, but I'm better at controlling my betta impulse buying now. My crowntail lives in this 10 gallon tank with 4 Betta rutilens:


----------

